# 1 mil $ if u last a full round.who would u fight ?



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

i have some free time to make a hypothetical thread..i hope to get some serious answers between the jokes 

so the rules are :

u get one year to train in whatever way u like.

after that one year - you enter the octagon with a UFC fighter of your choosing.
if u make it to the second round < by not getting KO'ed or submitted for the full 5 minutes> - you get one million $ on the spot.

* the fighter will know u have to survive just one round and he will get a big money bonus if you don't make it to round 2.


1.would you take the challenge and try to do it?
2.what do you think your chances will be?
3.which fighter will u choose to fight? <try to choose someone we all know  >
4.what will be your strategy <both in training and in the actual fight>


ps - neg rep me if u think its an idiotic post or approve if u think its a fun one :smoke02:


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll answer the first two:

1. Yes
2. Slim


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

ill fight Kalib for sure.


----------



## PirateNinja415 (Dec 3, 2007)

If you could fight someone in a lower weightclass, i'd take it. with a year of training i think i could last a round with a lightweight or welterweight (i'm 6'6" and weigh 210). But if i had to fight a light heavyweight, i'd probably get cleaned out. I'd probably fight Houston Alexander and only train wrestling and bjj for a year. we all know he has no ground game what-so-ever, so if i could take him down i'd have a chance at subbing him, or at least making it out of the round


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, what do you call big money? Cos if they get less than 1mil i'd fix the fight and share the dollar with them 

If thats not an option, i'd be a LW, so. . . i'd be a little unorthadox and fight Goulet. Yes, i know he's a WW, but i'd just whirlwind for 5 minutes. If i catch him, he's down!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Id prolly fight Machida 2. If im not the aggressor his not probably not even going swing a punch at me. (Being as how his so "ELUSIVE" AND "CUNNING" AND "PATIENT" AND "SMART" or whatever you guys wanna call it nowadays). I think id be pretty in the clear with him, cuz more then likley it would go to decision. Bore fest but i get a mil so i dont care XD


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

1. Hell yeah I'd do it

2. That really depends on the fighter.

3. I'd fight Kalib Starnes. 

4. My strategy would be simple: Train lots of wrestling and muay thai. Once the fight starts, I'd look to clinch that fool, press him up against the cage and proceed to stomp the sh!t out of his feet. The rest just writes itself.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

anything stopping us from pulling a Starnes for 5 minutes. 

Probly just train BJJ defence for a year and then lie on my back for 5 mins against a lay and pray guy. Maybe Sherk. He likes to stand up now, but i reckon a year of nothing but BJJ and ground defence might stand me decent stead to last a round with him if i did as i said and just lay on my ass pretty much straight away. Always the danger of getting stood up though.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

To avoid going to the hospital? Definitely Machida.

And since you said nothing about weight classes/requirements, I'd probably pick someone from the LW division with little KO power.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Tank Abbott,make it past the 1st 30 seconds and your home free!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Barrym said:


> Tank Abbott,make it past the 1st 30 seconds and your home free!


I had similar thoughts. But the opening post does stipulate UFC fighter. . .


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Machida would be my choice as well. 

I would just swing wild and watch him "avoid" for 5 minutes.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

kim couture


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

lol..some funny ansers.

are u guys seriously picking machida?!...thats crazy.

he might tend to play it safe againt some figters..but the guy is smart and been training his all life.it shouldnt take him more than 30 seconds to see u have no clue on the feet and poses no danger before he starts picking you apart with strikes.and if u somehow get him down youl get submitted right away.just not asmart choise IMO.<unless you're just using this post to diss him..>


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

hey why was the thread removed from the UFC forum ?...it talked about UFC fighters...whats going on here?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

1. Absolutely
2. Give myself about 25-30% chance 
3. Nate Diaz
4. Train takedown defense and boxing, Nate doesnt have any power in his punches and aslong as I could avoid it goin to the ground I could make it out of round 1. It be alot of me "circling" and if we clinched me pinning him against the fence with my 25 lbs weight advantage. It be boring as hell.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Rob Emerson.

I probably wouldnt last the first minute but who needs 1 mill (or legs) when you can say you had the honor of being in the cage with Rotten Rob..


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would probably fight Joe Stevenson and stay on his left side. That way I would never get submitted by his right side guillotine. I could fight for 72 hours if I could utilize that effective strategy . And I think most people on the planet have better striking then him. Even recently born crack babies.

Mainly have to work on Cardio though. My friends and I used to box for fun in high school (90's, but I also smoked back then) and I was usually gassed after the first two rounds.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Melvin Guillard. I've wrestled for 10 years so I'm sure I can take him down, and currently train Judo and kickboxing. So for the year I would just train striking defense and offensive BJJ. That and I outweight him by about 20 pounds.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

1.would you take the challenge and try to do it?
2.what do you think your chances will be?
3.which fighter will u choose to fight? <try to choose someone we all know >
4.what will be your strategy <both in training and in the actual fight>

1. hell yes, give me a liter of vodka and i'll do pretty much anything.
2. my chances would be slim to none.
3. I'd probably choose Rashad so we could just dance for 5 minutes.
4. Kalib Starnes.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

the rules should have been that you have to fight a champion, because everyone is just going to pick kalib starnes

if i had to fight a current champion it would be bj, and i would train in the discipline of running.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Kalib starnes ran from Nate quarry once, but he'd **** up some random guy. I'd likely pick an insanely slow heavyweight.

Machida would annihilate me in a moment of seconds once he realizes I suck (as another poster astutely commented on).


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

1.would you take the challenge and try to do it?
2.what do you think your chances will be?
3.which fighter will u choose to fight? <try to choose someone we all know >
4.what will be your strategy <both in training and in the actual fight>


1. I'd take it, yeah.
2. 30-50%?
3. Nate Mohr (last seen getting leg locked by Manny)
4. He's a decent standing fighter, but so am I. He has bad grappling and his only win in the UFC went to decision. Odds play in my favor as A) I'm a jiujitsu fighter and B ) my standing game isnt bad. Also I'd have to cut to 155 which wouldnt be that bad, I weight 170 right now. But I think I could take him out of the first round by just keeping him at bay with my Jab, as I have about 4 inches of reach on him and then taking him down and just GnP for a bit. I don't know if I COULD submit him and stillg et the 1mil... I'd basically train Boxing and MT for the fight and just keep up my BJJ regiment


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Royce said:


> lol..some funny ansers.
> 
> are u guys seriously picking machida?!...thats crazy.
> 
> he might tend to play it safe againt some figters..but the guy is smart and been training his all life.it shouldnt take him more than 30 seconds to see u have no clue on the feet and poses no danger before he starts picking you apart with strikes.and if u somehow get him down youl get submitted right away.just not asmart choise IMO.<unless you're just using this post to diss him..>


This ^.

I would choose Rob Emmerson for sure. Not because I think he is bad, but because he isn't a very big dude. I weigh around 220-225lbs, I have to believe that the easiest fight for me would be someone who is nearly 70lbs lighter than me and shorter. 

I would try to avoid striking at all costs. I would keep backing up and side stepping till i saw a good spot to clinch up then I would try and fall on top of him and lay n pray for the remainder of the round.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Villian said:


> i'll fight machida that way we can both run laps around the ring.


Dang it, you beat me to it!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

my first thought was machida. I reconsidered very quickly tho. He could easily sub me. I'm far to green to Jitz. I pick Shammy.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

this is a pretty tough one... being 5'6 and weighing about 120.. i don't think i can make it anywhere. i think i'll go with tyson griffin. i would pick sherk but i don't want to have a messed up face after a round. griffin likes to stand and if i cover up enough... maybe i won't die


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll take Ken Shamrock, seems anyone can beat him, if he happens to injure himself I'll take Kenneth Allen then


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

1.would you take the challenge and try to do it?
2.what do you think your chances will be?
3.which fighter will u choose to fight? <try to choose someone we all know >
4.what will be your strategy <both in training and in the actual fight>

Well if I had my choice, it would be Gabe Rudiger, and I'd distract him with a piece of cake right after the opening bell...I might even get the KO while he's stuffing his face. But since he's not with the UFC...

1) I'd have to try.
2) My chances would be slim, especially if they had an incentive to stop me quick.
3) Corey Hill 
4) Get in his head, make him emotional so he can't focus. And train Muay Thai and Jitz non-stop for a year.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

cote.

for the fact that he would want to extend the fight to the third round, and his knee will probably "collapse" by then


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I'm gonna be an outlier here and go with anderson silva.

I'd train wrestling for a year (on top of the 6 I've already had) 

My strategy would be to take him down and gnp him to victory. Then I would not only have 1 million dollars, but be the greatest pound for pound fighter in the world. 

Theres no way I could go wrong with this pick.

:sarcastic12:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll go against Machida and I'll run around the octagon for 5 minutes. 

Entering round 2 I'll just tap out right away to stop the fight, take my mil and invite Arianny to the fanciest restaurant in Vegas. 

This being said I don't like that:


> * the fighter will know u have to survive just one round and *he will get a big money bonus if you don't make it to round 2*.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't care if he is bigger than me, I would fight Justin McCully. If Justin Eilers was still around he would be my first pick.

Edit: Or maybe Sherk, it's not like he is gonna finish me anyways.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol @ everyone picking Machida.:laugh: But it's good to be confident I guess.

Starnes isn't a UFC fighter anymore, sorry guys.

Anyway:

1. Yes, I would take the challenge for $1M.

2. Let's just say I think my chances would be good enough to give it a try for that kind of money.

3. Let me introduce Dale Hartt
- Weight: 155Lbs
- Record: 5-1 MMA, 0-1 UFC
- Last fight: Sub loss rd 1 against Shannon Gugerty.
- Strengths: Love of fighting, solid ground game, good takedown defense.

4. I would train standup, takedown defense and backwards running, and then use the same tactics as Starnes used against Quarry.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I would take BJ Penn..

someday hopefully.


----------



## ColdWeather (Dec 1, 2008)

Ken Shamrock..


I have a good feeling that; as a person who never fought anyone in my life; could be able to defeat him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ColdWeather said:


> Ken Shamrock..
> 
> 
> I have a good feeling that; as a person who never fought anyone in my life; could be able to defeat him.


I dont see why some people are picking Ken Shamrock. I know why people are picking machida and thats because his always backing up and goes to decisions. Ken Shamrock on the other hand if he knew you couldnt fight and had a big bonus pay at the end if you dont make it past round 1 well then Ken Shamrock would be an ABSOLUTE ANIMAL. He would probably put you in a casket before that round ends.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd probably fight machida, one of the less aggressive fighters.

My strategy? I would circle and be elusive, if that doesnt work I would try to tie him up in the clinch or lay n pray until it hits a minute


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd pick that fat guy from Russia, his names like Fedor or something. He's not in the UFC so he must be bad.



















I'm kidding of coarse


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

For those of you picking Machida,

What makes you think Machida would be cautious against someone who has no professional fighting experience?

Do you really think Machida would circle around waiting for you to make $1 Million dollars?


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Villian said:


> i'll fight machida that way we can both run laps around the ring.


 Best answer in this thread.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

1.would you take the challenge and try to do it? hell yea i would take it.

2.what do you think your chances will be? pretty.
3.which fighter will u choose to fight? Gabe Ruediger

4.what will be your strategy - training? I already have better striking than the guy, all I need is take down defense and submission defense. I'd prob take up MMA BJJ/wrestling. I'd use lateral movement to avoid him for 5minutes, I'd have a good 60lbs on this guy and half a foot in height and a huge reach advantage. Worst case scenario he gets me to the ground and I use my size to hold him until stand up or end of the round.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Anthony Johnson or Machida.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

1.would you take the challenge and try to do it?
2.what do you think your chances will be?
3.which fighter will u choose to fight? <try to choose someone we all know >
4.what will be your strategy <both in training and in the actual fight>

1. Yes
2. Pretty good
3. Nate Diaz. I hate that guy and I'd love to get a few shots on him.
4. Out strike him and pull a standing rear naked choke using military techniques. His stand up is atrocious and he has no power. His groudn game is solid so I would avoid it using my speed and agility.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ill fight wandy .... 

lol


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Kalib Starns is just too easy. Personally, i'd go for a lightwieght for obvious reasons. someone with limited subs... Sam Stout, because he probably cant reach my head and isn't going to chop me down in 5 min. Or maybe Rob Emerson if he still thinks he's a boxer. heh heh.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

1. Yes...
2. A years traing, not bad...
3. Paul Taylor
4. Train wrestling for a whole year, lay and pray...


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

Anybody? It would have to be a light weight. I weigh about 175 and would cut to 155, I would fight anybody in the light weight division... I have wrestled and boxed for many years and had tons of street fights (wont amount to much in the cage though) but I have the heart of a fighter and lots of experience fighting.. Will get smoked though, I doubt I would last a full round with any UFC light weight... LOL thats why I picked light weight... At least Ill just get knocked out or tap, I would end up with brain damage or a broken limb with any heavier weight class...


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't understand why people keep picking good fighters lol. Your suppose to try and last a whole round and people are picking fighter like Wandy lol


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

ROYCE GRACIE, if you trained bjj for a year, you could focus on just avoiding subs for 5 minutes


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

to all u guys thats picking Machida - like i explained in my last post..i think your dislike of him is messing with your logical thinking.:confused02:
the guy is a good striker with great submission abillty - and to top that he is a fuc*ing LHW ! < and i highly doubt he will use his caution approach against any of us..if that your big plan :confused03: >.

the way i see it :

1.the best <and probablly only> chance is to pick a very one dimensional figther..and try to take the fight to the area he is lacking in.
<and picking a LW might help...picking someone with size advantage on you does not :confused05:>.

2.if u keep it standing youl get showerd with dozens of potentially fight-ending strikes.i doubt any of us could recover from a hit since we arnt used to take one.
on the ground on the other hand - thers more potential of time wasting and if u manage to scrumble out from a few subs and avoid geting to rocked by the G&P u might have a good chance to last 5 minutes.

so the best pick IMO will be a LW striker with not that great JJ - and hopefully get him down.practice time should be spent on cardio,takedowns,avoiding subs and ground&pound defence.

i would probably pick some one like Jeremy Stephens.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Royce said:


> i would probably pick some one like Jeremy Stephens.


Did you watch UFC 91 at all?


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Did you watch UFC 91 at all?


lol.forgot about that one.but still-the plan is to get him to the ground.i think even in the UFC 91 fight he only got the KO in the round 3.<but it was a BRTUAL KO..:confused05:>


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Not sure if Im supposed to pick a guy of my own weight. Im 210 or so pounds, could drop down to MW for the fight most likely specially with a year prepariation, if there is no weight ins I could prolly come in with 220 or so pounds against a LW guy with a year of focused training.

1. hell yeah

2. 50%-70% against a light weight. 20%-50% vs. MW

3. From light weights (excluding total cans) I would pick a guy like Nate Diaz. I got few years of kick boxing experience and "some" bjj, wrestling and judo experience so a guy with bad stand up would be optimal for me.
From MWs (again, excluding total cans) I would pick Kendall Grove. He doesn't have alot of KO power and not that awesome take downs.

4. Against Diaz I would train more wrestling and sub defense. I would prolly take Machida'ish approach and keep distance by staying away from his range and try to avoid take downs. Wouldn't risk it at all with kicks obviously because he prolly would sub me if he gets the take down even with the 50 or so pounds difference. 

Against Grove I would train like nothing but wrestling. again same Machida'ish evasive tactic. I don't see Grove (T)KOing me or taking me down if I don't try anything flashy, so it would be pretty solid tactic "to stay alive" to me.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

NAC Chapter 467 said:


> Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or faking an injury.


I think a lot of people's gameplans violate this rule


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Even though I have just over a year of bjj and several months of kickboxing, I'm 15 years old weigh 160lbs, I would still not hesitate in doing it. I know my odds of getting out of the first round would be very low, I would still do it just to test myself and in the back of my head I would kind of hope that my ass would get handed to me in the first so I would be even more motivated to train.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

dontazo said:


> ill fight wandy ....
> 
> lol


This. I wouldn't win the bet, but I could say "I got wanderized a few days ago. It was awesome." You know, after having come out of the coma a few days later.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

1: Yes
2: 90%
3: Rob Emerson
4: I'd train Muay Thai (already have good BJJ). I'd sub him or clinch him and throw some vicious knees to the dome. I'm 5'10, 175lbs (can cut to 155) and have the reach of a gorilla.

Wait, if I beat him before the first round ends, do I still get the mil?


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone that wants to fight Rob Emerson must have a death wish. Haven't you heard of his crushing leg kicks? 
List of guys the only two guys I wouldn't fight
1. Fedor
2. Rob Emerson
I'm sure the list tells you how serious I am about this.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Joe Riggs or George Gurgel...............:thumb02:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Steps to win 1 million dollars

1) Accept challenge
2) Fight Machida
3) Do no training
4) Swing like a mad man in the fight and watch Machida 'elude'
5) If you get punched, enjoy the gentle caress of his pillow hands
6) ????
7) PROFIT!!!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Royce, does running around the Octagon for 5 minutes counts or no?


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I would take on Mark Hominick. We are the same weight class and he does not have the greatest wrestling and I have my school's single season and all-time takedown record so hopefully I could put him on his back and avoid sub attempts for five minutes. I am way more than one year from being able to compete with any legit guys but I think just matchup wise he would be my best shot of making it to round 2. If he kept it on the feet though I would be in trouble, obviously. I would train at ATT everyday for my year of training. I would say I would have a pretty good shot at making it to round 2 especially if I could continue to fight in that year so I could get experience in the cage so I was not too jittery.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd fight Hazelett and ask for grooming advice while he snaps my arm.

Realistically, Ross Pointon or that Omigawa dude with the mullet. He was pretty brutal.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Steps to win 1 million dollars
> 
> 1) Accept challenge
> 2) Fight Machida
> ...


A 7 step profit joke, sir? You sir have crossed the line sir.


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

i'll be the first to say houston....just get him on his back and keep him there....easy money!!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

GKY said:


> Melvin Guillard. I've wrestled for 10 years so I'm sure I can take him down, and currently train Judo and kickboxing. So for the year I would just train striking defense and offensive BJJ. That and I outweight him by about 20 pounds.


He wrestled too...I am sure he would be okay with you doing that. He was probably better then you also.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

> 1.would you take the challenge and try to do it?


Yep.



> 2.what do you think your chances will be?


Very slim to none.



> 3.which fighter will u choose to fight? <try to choose someone we all know


Anderson Silva.



> 4.what will be your strategy (both in training and in the actual fight)


Not to get hit in the face too much.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah i'd take it, and i'd fight Brock Lesnar. Then for a year straight I would practice the robot from Terry Crews so that when I kick his ass I have the greatest end fight victory dance of all time.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if all these guys giving themselves 70% - 80% chance are being serious or not? but it sure makes me laugh


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Anderson Silva.


You were kidding or being serious here? Even UFC fighters don't last a round against him. You like challenge my friend!


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Robbsville said:


> Yeah i'd take it, and i'd fight Brock Lesnar. Then for a year straight I would practice the robot from Terry Crews so that when I kick his ass I have the greatest end fight victory dance of all time.


[email protected] beating lesnar


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> [email protected] beating lesnar


The key to beating Lesnar is to work on your clinch game. Then get a tattoo of a vagina on your chest. Brocks cock tattoo will be drawn towards your vagina tattoo, giving you a great opportunity for a takedown, and finish with some GnP


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> [email protected] beating lesnar


You'll feel like a dick when it happens.


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd like to fight Randy just to see what it's like to face a legend, plain and simple!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm not sure if all these guys giving themselves 70% - 80% chance are being serious or not? but it sure makes me laugh


Well I have solid stand up (for a non professional kick boxer), and I gave myself 50-70% chance to last 1 round against a 1 dimensional guy with bad stand up, who is also 2-3 weight classes below me (about 40-60 pounds difference with Diaz assuming I don't have to make weight at all). Less than 50% chance would be overestimating him in my opinion. Like I said it would be only 50% or less chance against another guy with bad stand up of my own weight division though simply because my ground game is pretty much far below average compared to an average ufc fighter and I wouldn't have the weight advantage to prevent the take downs as well. 

Notice you don't have to beat the guy to win a million, and Im sure over 50% of guys that are even casual mma practioners here could last a round against a 1 dimensional grappler with no stand up if he was 2-3 weight classes below them, specially with the year of training. Now if the question was 1 round against Fedor, Nog, Lesnar, Wandy etc. instead of random can/undercard fighter, I would say less than 5% would make it.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

some thoughts :

1.i would pay good money to watch anyone that picks machida get in there with him.<total bloodfest with some potential for broken limbs>.

2.i dont think anyone here has any chance against any fighter above WW.even a total can at LHW or HW is WAY more powerfull than the avrage joe and knows how to use his power effectively.

3.its cool to see most of us will at least try it..i wasnt sure that will be the case.maybe i shouldve added a discouragement facor - if u lose the fight it will air on the next UFC event and Dana White will makes jokes of u for a week.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Cartheron said:


> This. I wouldn't win the bet, but I could say "I got wanderized a few days ago. It was awesome." You know, after having come out of the coma a few days later.


if i get beat up at least its wandy


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> You were kidding or being serious here? Even UFC fighters don't last a round against him. You like challenge my friend!


I'd fully expect to get handled in the first lol. I would just rather lose to the best fighter in a division than some second or third tier fighter. If I could fight Fedor I would too, just to say I did. I picked Anderson because he's closer to my size and dominant; I'd feel like I earned my money---if I got out of the first, that is. :laugh:

Also, I think Anderson may let me get out of the first round just so the fight lasts. He seemed very non-chalant with the first round of his fight against Cote, if he pulled that shit again I'd be 1 million richer!


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm not sure if all these guys giving themselves 70% - 80% chance are being serious or not? but it sure makes me laugh


Could one argue that the % of chance is 50% at best, between two fighters, because only one of the two can win?

I too think many folks are quite optimistic about their chances against a professional fighter.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

1. Yes
2. Ken Shamrock
3. 100% because he would knock himself out on the way to the ring.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

Royce said:


> 2.i dont think anyone here has any chance against any fighter above WW.even a total can at LHW or HW is WAY more powerfull than the avrage joe and knows how to use his power effectively.


So you're pretty much ruling out all fighters who are lighter than WW because speed, skill and technique mean nothing. You also think that only a LHW or HW is going to come into the cage swinging windmill style, trying to knock you out. Or what about the members of the forum who train in fighting styles, hell what about the members who are HW them selves?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

1.would you take the challenge and try to do it?
2.what do you think your chances will be?
3.which fighter will u choose to fight? <try to choose someone we all know >
4.what will be your strategy <both in training and in the actual fight>


1. Definitely 
2. 100%
3. Mike Brown (Current champ, WEC)
4. I am just gonna control him, he wouldn't get a chance to swing.

I will drop 10 pounds and beat the living crap out of Mike Brown, believe it. I'm a beast right now and with a year training wherever I want, I could throw him all over the place like a rag doll.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

> 1. Definitely
> 2. 100%
> 3. Mike Brown (Current champ, WEC)
> 4. I am just gonna control him, he wouldn't get a chance to swing.
> ...


RIGHTTTTTTTT


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Future_Fighter said:


> RIGHTTTTTTTT


Id prolly fight Butter Bean. No way that fat **** could catch me. It would be 5min of me running circles and taunting him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Future_Fighter said:


> RIGHTTTTTTTT


Your NEXT!! :fight02:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

if weight classes are thrown out I think this could be pretty easy for me.

I'm walking at 215 and am 6' tall. Give me any bantamweight that isn't a jitz wizard and I can make it.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Id prolly fight Butter Bean. No way that fat **** could catch me. It would be 5min of me running circles and taunting him.


Genki Sudo style, eh? :thumb02:


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Genki Sudo style, eh? :thumb02:


I actually loved that fight. 

I love Genki Sudo.


----------



## Dane~Jeruz (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm currently Middleweight at 175lb and I'd have to chose Bisping. Hes a local guy, trains at a camp around here occasionally and I've been asked by our camp to teach MT @ Black Knights which is Bispings old kickboxing club. I've got a tonne of respect for Bisping but I think with a years full-time training I'd be more than good enough to last a round, my BJJ wouldn't be too good by then but I have 11 years MT experience and most of Bispings fights are stand up anyway.

I'd have a serious reach disadvantage though because I'monly 5'7" whereas Bispings 6'1" (if i remember right)

--------

EDIT- Put into format

1.Yes
2.90-100%
3.Michael Bisping
4.Keep him at bay with low kicks and push kicks, stay on my toes be evasive and circle. Once/If I got out of the first round and was a mill up. Then I'd work it as I would any fight and if i got dropped, then so be it because I'd have a good wedge of money and would have had a hell of a debut.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I would go lightweight and take on gamburyan i suppose


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

1. Yup
2. 10%
3. Stephen Ledbetter or Brian Bowles, I lived with Bowles for two weeks and train with him everytime I go to Hardcore or when they come to us and I could possibly talk him into not beating me senseless 
4. Most of the Hardcore gym guys like me so just beg them to talk Brian or Stephen into not killing me.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd show Kenny Florian real "razor sharp elbows".


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 6, 2008)

1 Full Round? .. $1 Million? ..

easy, drop to middleweight and lay a beatin on Kalib Starnes :thumb02: ahahahaha


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I wouldn't want to fight Khalib Starnes. And I doubt all you guys who said you would, would do it. 

Starnes has a pretty decent offensive arsenal but has absolutely no heart, no courage etc when he's fighting someone with a pulse. 

I'm sure if he knew he was coming up against a guy from a message board he would kick the crap out of you.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck Lidell for sure, I wouldnt have to train hard i would just run at him give him my chin and BOOM, wake up a millionaire.


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 6, 2008)

jcal said:


> Chuck Lidell for sure, I wouldnt have to train hard i would just run at him give him my chin and BOOM, wake up a millionaire.


hahaha maybe then he'd retire.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

jcal said:


> Chuck Lidell for sure, I wouldnt have to train hard i would just run at him give him my chin and BOOM, wake up a millionaire.


Not sure how that = lasting one round, but whatever you want to do man.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL..some of u guys must be high or something...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh I didnt read you had to last the round if that were the case I would fight that dude from tuf that had a million tattoos that was on ken shamrocks team, the guy who had tats all up his neck and chin. I thought in my first post that it was who would you fight for a million so I said chuck cause hed ko me immediately and it would be easy money plus a huge headache


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

SlaveTrade said:


> I actually loved that fight.
> 
> I love Genki Sudo.


I miss Genki, shame he retired.



Dane~Jeruz said:


> *I'm currently Middleweight at 175lb* and I'd have to chose Bisping. Hes a local guy, trains at a camp around here occasionally and I've been asked by our camp to teach MT @ Black Knights which is Bispings old kickboxing club. I've got a tonne of respect for Bisping but I think with a years full-time training I'd be more than good enough to last a round, my BJJ wouldn't be too good by then but I have 11 years MT experience and most of Bispings fights are stand up anyway.


You're actually closer to being a welterweight (170) than a middleweight (185) bro. Even then, you'd be a small welterweight considering most guys at WW walk around at about 185-190, and you'd be especially small at MW considering guys like Bisping walk around at 200-210.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

god i wish it could be tuf contestants. from one of the seasons back... blake... let me fight him. but change the rules, normal rules. winner gets paid.

also i would like a KO bonus :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hawkeye6287 said:


> anything stopping us from pulling a Starnes for 5 minutes..


Thats what Id do, Id train straight Cardio and run away from say Manny Gamburyan, those short ass legs couldnt catch me.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> god i wish it could be tuf contestants. from one of the seasons back... blake... let me fight him. but change the rules, normal rules. winner gets paid.
> 
> also i would like a KO bonus :thumb02:


Blake Bowman isn't too bad, I sparred with him and rolled with him a few weeks ago and I didn't dominate him like I thought I would, he was pretty strong for how wirey he is. I did tap him with a carnie though :thumb02:


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Listen I dont like Kalib Starnes either but subtract the Quarry fight and no one would be saying these things. He would crush any one of us on the stand up and the ground. He is very well rounded and I think realistically for guys on this forum to last one round they would have to do it against a more one dimensional guy who matches up well for them. I dont see anyone (unless they are like huge) here going a full round with Starnes because despite him being a big ***** against Quarry he is a very good,athletic, well rounded mma fighter.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i currently walk at 154, since the lightest class on the UFC is 155 i would probably have to bulk up a bit, and the cut down to be a decent sized LW.


I'm 6 feet tall, with awful standup, very bad td and tdd and bad BJJ skills which are ever increasing tho, my strongest point is submission defense.

Now the plan would probably be train some standup to be able to defend myself and keep working on my BJJ, take a fight against a fighter known for his skills as a wrestler and has a history of going to decisions, then come with a flurry of strikes and "slipping", trying to bait them to come into my guard, then i can use defensive BJJ to encourage them to just lay on me.

i would probably go against Guida or Tyson Griffin, and try to survive the round on the ground.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Id prolly fight Machida 2. If im not the aggressor his not probably not even going swing a punch at me. (Being as how his so "ELUSIVE" AND "CUNNING" AND "PATIENT" AND "SMART" or whatever you guys wanna call it nowadays). I think id be pretty in the clear with him, cuz more then likley it would go to decision. Bore fest but i get a mil so i dont care XD


LMAO. Despite Machida not pushing the action, there is no way you would ever go to a decision with him.


----------



## Dane~Jeruz (Nov 15, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I miss Genki, shame he retired.
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually closer to being a welterweight (170) than a middleweight (185) bro. Even then, you'd be a small welterweight considering most guys at WW walk around at about 185-190, and you'd be especially small at MW considering guys like Bisping walk around at 200-210.


Thought middleweight was 171 lb to 185lb? I must be wrong.

I walk around at 185-190 but at the minute I'm training 7 days a week anyway so I'm at a consistent 175 but hoping to bulk up to around 180-185 and then my walking around weight would be almost 200lb.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah he means they walk around at 200-210 before cutting for the fight.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

For a million, I'd fight anybody lol

But if I had to pick, I'd say Kim Couture


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Chileandude said:


> i currently walk at 154, since the lightest class on the UFC is 155 i would probably have to bulk up a bit, and the cut down to be a decent sized LW.
> 
> 
> I'm 6 feet tall, with awful standup, very bad td and tdd and bad BJJ skills which are ever increasing tho, my strongest point is submission defense.
> ...


Im not sure if Guida or Griffin would be the guys to try it against. For one, they are both freakishly gifted dudes. Guida pushes a pace that can break anyone and is one of the strongest guys ever and Tyson has good standup and you would def. have to worry about him knocking you out. I would go with someone more like shannon gugerty or someone not so talented and well rounded.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Straight to the ground with Guida or Griffin is a bad idea.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Dane~Jeruz said:


> Thought middleweight was 171 lb to 185lb? I must be wrong.


It is, but you'd never see anyone in any weightclass (except heavyweight) miss the max weight by 10-14lbs.



Dane~Jeruz said:


> I walk around at 185-190 but at the minute I'm training 7 days a week anyway so I'm at a consistent 175 but hoping to bulk up to around 180-185 and then my walking around weight would be almost 200lb.


I don't think it quite works that easily man lol. You'd have to "bulk up" to at least 195-200lbs, then dehydrate yourself with the cut to 185, and I really don't see that making much sense cardio-wise when you're 5'7". 

Judging by what you're telling us of yourself physically, you'd have a much better chance at welterweight, you'd be at a huge disadvantage against naturally larger MWs.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Dane~Jeruz said:


> Thought middleweight was 171 lb to 185lb? I must be wrong.
> 
> I walk around at 185-190 but at the minute I'm training 7 days a week anyway so I'm at a consistent 175 but hoping to bulk up to around 180-185 and then my walking around weight would be almost 200lb.


you sound perfect for LW.

if you try to move up to MW you're going to get rocked by the reach advantage all day long.

Consider I'm 6'0" and walk at 215 and make MW. I'm a little heavy but most of the MW I know cut from 205ish and all of them are 5'10" plus.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

69nites said:


> you sound perfect for LW.
> 
> *if you try to move up to MW you're going to get rocked by the reach advantage all day long.*
> 
> Consider I'm 6'0" and walk at 215 and make MW. I'm a little heavy but most of the MW I know cut from 205ish and all of them are 5'10" plus.


Not even just that, he'd be completely overpowered by much larger guys inside the clinch. But I do agree, his stature aligns him more with Matt Serra than a GSP or Anderson Silva.


----------

